# 5 Wk VI Charter Wanted



## Silversailor (Jul 13, 2000)

My wife and I are experience sailors who have chartered directly from owners for about 4-5 years. We are looking for a 35-45'' modern monohull in the US or Brit VIs for a 5 wk charter beginning about mid Feb thru the end of March 2003. Also looking for a 3-4 stateroom cat (to accomodate family/kids) for either the week before or after our 5 wks on the monohull. Please respond off list to [email protected]


----------

